# Zeon Zoysia - DFW Late Green up or Brown patch?



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

Zeon Zoysia lawn installed 2 Years ago. Front yard is looking pretty rough this spring. Not sure if it's slow to green up or if I have brown patch and need to treat it with fungicide? Appreciate any tips.


----------



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

I meant to add the lawn was fertilized two weeks ago and I'm planning to core aerate by June.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm in DFW and my Bermuda is showing some slow green up and spots as well. Most of the lawns in my neighborhood look that way also. Not sure if the mild winter and late cold snaps have anything to do with it.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I have some large patch on my Zeon right now. I reached out to a golf course for their opinion on the spots I have. He recommends and like many on here that you should be applying a fungicide in the spring around 50% green up and then 2 applications in the fall - October and November. So this week I applied a fungicide and hoping to see results next week. I also plan to do the 2 applications this fall.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

whats the rest look like, if we zoomed out on pic 1? seems like its a full sun area...

who knows, one hypothesis is that it had something last fall and now, those areas were not strong going into 'hibernation'. does the area drain well? did you water in the afternoon, evenings?

if it was me, i'd cut it as low as you can with that rotary....it looks nice and thick


----------



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> whats the rest look like, if we zoomed out on pic 1? seems like its a full sun area...
> 
> who knows, one hypothesis is that it had something last fall and now, those areas were not strong going into 'hibernation'. does the area drain well? did you water in the afternoon, evenings?
> 
> if it was me, i'd cut it as low as you can with that rotary....it looks nice and thick


@jayhawk I appreciate your input. Pic 1 was from an upstairs window. Only 1 window so that's the best overhead view. I took another with more of the front yard from ground level. I also took another of a small patch of grass behind the driveway.

The front yard drains well and I have my sprinklers starting at 4am. With cycle and soak I can't start much later to finish by 10am. (Watering restrictions).

I am assuming by your comments that this more like disease than a lawn slow to come of being dormant?


----------



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> I have some large patch on my Zeon right now. I reached out to a golf course for their opinion on the spots I have. He recommends and like many on here that you should be applying a fungicide in the spring around 50% green up and then 2 applications in the fall - October and November. So this week I applied a fungicide and hoping to see results next week. I also plan to do the 2 applications this fall.


@ZeonJNix Thanks for commenting . I'm curious which fungicide you went with? I ordered some Propiconazole and plan to rotate with Clearys 3336F. With your current large patch are you hitting it every 2 weeks until it's gone or just the preventative schedule you mentioned? I am also curious what oz per gallon you're using on your Zeon? 2 oz per gallon seems to be what I'm hearing with propiconazole.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

txdirt said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > I have some large patch on my Zeon right now. I reached out to a golf course for their opinion on the spots I have. He recommends and like many on here that you should be applying a fungicide in the spring around 50% green up and then 2 applications in the fall - October and November. So this week I applied a fungicide and hoping to see results next week. I also plan to do the 2 applications this fall.
> ...


I just went with the generic fungicide from Home Depot. Bio Advanced and I plan to do it every two weeks until it's gone. Hopefully two applications max!!


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

is Zeon Zoysia prone to get disease? I know of a few wider blade zoysia lawns in my neighborhood that always look good. They are full sun and not sure if they are treating with fungicide


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Txdirt, I'm it's slower this year but it should be rather consistent in color coming alive. It just wasn't healthly at some point, odds are the fall.

A fungicide program is a PIA but if you want less stress and/or care about curb appeal....put it on the schedule. I was late this spring and have few eye sores. I have torque and heritage


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

lawn789 said:


> is Zeon Zoysia prone to get disease? I know of a few wider blade zoysia lawns in my neighborhood that always look good. They are full sun and not sure if they are treating with a fungicide


if you fert Zeon hard like LCN style, and keep it tall above 2", it will get lots of disease. That was my case. Once I started cutting at 1" with a reel, and only giving 2 lb N per year, it looks great. I give preventative fungicide apps during weather changes and that's it. I haven't fertilized since last September and it looks great still.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

txdirt said:


> Zeon Zoysia lawn installed 2 Years ago. Front yard is looking pretty rough this spring. Not sure if it's slow to green up or if I have brown patch and need to treat it with fungicide? Appreciate any tips.


hard to say, but if it that was my yard, I'd scalp to the dirt and use a dethatcher to get rid of all the lawn litter. Then fert it and water.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

drewwitt said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > is Zeon Zoysia prone to get disease? I know of a few wider blade zoysia lawns in my neighborhood that always look good. They are full sun and not sure if they are treating with a fungicide
> ...


Lol.... lots of charlotans out there. I haven't fertilized this spring either....well, a worthless app of FeATure


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@txdirt total Hail Mary but did you have any snow sit on that area? The matting and color almost looks like snow mold.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

drewwitt said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > is Zeon Zoysia prone to get disease? I know of a few wider blade zoysia lawns in my neighborhood that always look good. They are full sun and not sure if they are treating with a fungicide
> ...


Thank you


----------



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @txdirt total Hail Mary but did you have any snow sit on that area? The matting and color almost looks like snow mold.


@TN Hawkeye Thanks for taking a look. I'm in North Texas and we didn't have any snow on the ground this year.


----------



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

drewwitt said:


> txdirt said:
> 
> 
> > Zeon Zoysia lawn installed 2 Years ago. Front yard is looking pretty rough this spring. Not sure if it's slow to green up or if I have brown patch and need to treat it with fungicide? Appreciate any tips.
> ...


Thanks for the input. I've had the Zeon two years and never dethatched or aerated. I'm planning to core aerate once I get this fungus cleared up.

Curious if anyone has tried the liquid aerate sold by The Lawn Nut?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

For large patch (brown patch) you should add azoxystrobin with the propiconazole and the 3336.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been using air8 and rgs for two years


----------



## LittleTino (Mar 13, 2017)

Here is what large patch looks like in my Zeon right now

Grass is maintained at 1/2"-3/4" with 2lb of N per year. Just poor drainage and shade over there. Going to start the preventative routine this year. Put down azoxystrobin and propiconazole last night.


----------



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

LittleTino said:


> Here is what large patch looks like in my Zeon right now
> 
> Grass is maintained at 1/2"-3/4" with 2lb of N per year. Just poor drainage and shade over there. Going to start the preventative routine this year. Put down azoxystrobin and propiconazole last night.


@jayhawk I came across an interesting study by Texas A&M University that looked at the efficacy of fall fungicide application in Dallas and Houston on Zoysia and St. Augustine. They tested a wide variety of fungicides and found NO statistical improvement with ANY Fall fungicide treatment. (they do note large patch pressure was LOW and the winter of 2010 - 2011 was a record - drought). Interesting tables showing results of various fungicides on page 6.

http://agrilife.org/plantpathology/...-Pathology-Field-Research-Report_Texas-AM.pdf​


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

txdirt said:


> LittleTino said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what large patch looks like in my Zeon right now
> ...


That is a great article, thanks for posting. They did find significant improvement in spring green and disease pressure for zoysia at the Woodlands location when making early October and early November applications. As you mentioned, in the Dallas study that found no significant improvement they had record drought and disease pressure was low anyway.


----------



## txdirt (May 9, 2020)

Quick update I have now done 4 fungicide treatments ( 2 azoxy/propiconazole & 2 3336 F). The Zeon seems to be responding well. Thanks to everyone on the forum for the advice. Happy 4th of July! 🇺🇸


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the update. Back to crushing neighbors. Interesting sidewalk 

Happy Independence Day


----------

